# I think my Betta has fin rot?



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

I purchased this Betta from a petstore three days ago. 
I think he has fin rot- he has a small hole in his fin and they also appear 
to be curling. He was like this when I picked him up- I don't think it is 
getting any worse.

I have never owned a betta before ( I bought this one as he looked so
sad in his tiny "tank" at the store) He is very active and eating freeze
dried blood worms- he keeps spitting out the betta pellets though.. 
The tank is a 5 gallon with heater/filter. It is uncycled, however I am 
doing regular 35-40% water changes (every second day). I have added
aquarium salt- should I be doing a full water change? And does this look 
like fin rot? His tank had three live plants and some smooth pebbles.


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

his tank *has* live plants and smooth pebbles


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

When adding salt, it's easier to keep them contained in something smaller- as you need to be doing 100% daily water changes with it. Salt isn't good for them over long periods and should only be used for up to 7-10 days. 
Salt also isn't good for freshwater plants. 
So it'd be easier if you got him into a med tank. 
Yes, it does look like fin rot, but fin rot usually isn't a serious issue and often times will heal on it's own when paired with proper water changes. 
You really don't need to be doing the amount you are now, lol. For a 5 gal (unfiltered), 70-80% once a week should be fine.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just keep his water clean and his stress down. And like youlovegnats said, Don't continue the salt treatments longer than 10 days and do it in a hospital tank.


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies I guess I'm just a bit paranoid as this is my first Betta fish


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

We all have those moments.


----------

